# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  комп как Wi-Fi точка доступа.

## demon100500

В общем, такая фигня: купил Wi-Fi-карту "Asus WL-138G V2". Интернет у меня беспроводной, скайлинк, подключение через набор номера с запросом пароля и логина, как мне раздавать интернет вай-фай-картой? стандартными средствами винды (Windows 7 x64) не могу соеденить моё подключение и "беспроводной соединение" посредством "моста", просто нет такого пункта, а "беспроводное соединение" можно соеденить "мостом" с адаптером от VmWare или с "локальной сетью", которая не работает - тупо нет кабеля, что делать? может есть какой-нибудь сторонний софт?

----------


## Хранитель_

А если занатить?

----------


## p486

а твоя карточка может стать точкой доступа? на сколько я знаю, это могут не все карты

----------

